# meat grinders



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

dh says he will buy me a meat grinder for Xmas :2thumb: what one would you get if you have about $200.00 to spend? I won't be using it every day and will be making sausage with it. what should I look for? Help


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

this one is similar to the one we bought from Gander Mountian yrs ago, they no longer have the model we have.

Gander Mountain® > Gander Mountain #5 Electric Meat Grinder - Hunting > Food Processing > Game/Meat Processing > Meat Grinders & Mixers :


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

heck, for that much money you could get a good grinder AND a grain mill! :2thumb:

I would go with a manual type, you could always rig an electric motor to it, a bit harder to install gears and a hand crank on a from-the-factory electric version... just my $0.02


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I need one with a motor because of my handicap. I have my grandmother's old one that is a hand crank.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> I need one with a motor because of my handicap. I have my grandmother's old one that is a hand crank.


Some of the older hand cranked ones have a removable crank and the spot that is left can be used with a cordless drill that has a socket bit in it.. not all but some. I would check your gran's and see if it can be converted..


----------



## MichaelK (Aug 3, 2011)

Try to hold on to your money a little longer and plan out what you want to accomplish. Are you only interested in making ground meat for burgers, or are you interested in making your own sausage?

I was at the flea market the other weekend and bought a hand grinder with four different sized plates for 5$. I threw in another 50 cents to get a 1" aluminum sausage horn that fit it. For a total cost of 5.50$ I have all I need to make sausage. Most likely, I'll pay more for the fresh casings then I will the stuffer! 

You can get one with a flywheel on the handle, so you can attach a pulley wheel and electric motor. Shop around.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If you already have the hand type, just look at Bass Pro, or Cabelas, most any outdoor supplier has a grinder in that range. I always cube my meat down to 1 1/2 " cubes and then chill it in the freezer. Don't freeze, just chill until it gets stiff. It grinds so much easier when it is firm when it goes in the grinder. Makes factory hamburger out of venison. My neighbor has one of the electric grinders, in your price range, and they are pleased with it. They process a lot of meat too. He is too cheap to buy any teeth, so they grind most all of theirs up.


----------

